# Help. Does anyone have a floorplan layout of a haunted house/maze they could share?



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know I have seen people post their setups, be it walk thrus or garage haunts, here on the forum. The ones I've seen were incorporated into the threads on their haunts though so hard to find. I'll see if I can recall a few of those haunters to locate their threads and am sure many posting will be able to help as well. 

How large of a space do you have to work with?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Use the forum search and enter: Sketchup 

A lot of folks using google sketchup to plan their haunts


----------



## mister cal (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello Ghost of Spookie, 

I have a yard space measuring 44' x 48' in size, all flat grassy surface. I can always modify things to fit our area...it's just coming up with a basic floor plan that sets me back. We use a standard 4'X8' tongue and grove wall set up that we built for the first time last year...we learned right then that we had thought to small and plan on constructing an additional 100 panels for this years venture. I have run across the same access problems...I have seen people post on threads in the past, but I can not for the life of me, relocate some of the floor plans now. I will continue the search...if you happen to see any in your quests, please drop me a line. I really appreciate any assistance.

Thanks again


----------



## mister cal (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello Scatterbrains,

Thank you for the idea. I will try that. I appreciate your help.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

We did our haunt in a huge building with just one large room with the center of the huge building as operations and then we build the sets with hallways around that center operations square. It looked like any other building with rooms and hallways but they had no idea that they hadn't really gone though the whole building. Our room design allowed one or more persons to do multi tasks or a costumed character could cross the building at any point and be in any room in just a minute. Our killer clown could pop up at the beginning and then instantly anywhere even though it seemed like it was impossible for him to have gotten to one of the later rooms. I'll see if I can find a floor plan and show you what I mean. It saved us when we were short handed or if people didn't show up. Let me see if I can find a copy 'easily' and I'll post it. If not I'll just draw a basic one if anyone is interested. By the way, we didn't invent this design and I'd be happy to pass on who started this type of floor plan--I just can't remember who it was. 

Let me know if this will be of help to you or anyone.

GiggleingGhost ( I know . . . I saw that I misspelled my name After I hit okay when I registered) 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Villaincostumes (Aug 15, 2014)

Will the trick or treaters be going through your house?
It may be possible to have the walls that you use cover entry ways and make them in such a way that they can be used in following years to change the flow of victims.... Um I mean patrons.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is one of the floor plans we used at my haunted attraction. The city let us use one of they mammoth pavilions for a percent of our ticket sales. Great! We enclosed the pavilion and then build out haunt with a center of operations out. We used PVC poles and black plastic--FYI--our fire marshal allowed us to use the black plastic because we were not in a real building and so we could use the outdoor codes. Plus we had two more emergency exits than the city planners ask for. *wink* 

Follow along as if your a customer by starting at the upper left and follow the snaking line with the arrows to make your way though. The yellow area in the Ops Area--Green areas are sets--red 'X' is showing our roving scares. The central Operations area was key to not needing a lot of people to set off props and make sudden changes. Plus if or I should say when we were short handed--one person could do so many things! Plus the actors loved to be able to race from one point to another making our customers think we had two people dressed alike. Lol.

Feel free to ask any questions you might have and I'll do my best to answer them. Hope this helps!

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG 

ATTACH=CONFIG]210985[/ATTACH]


----------



## mister cal (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi GG,

I got it. Thanks a bunch for your input. I'll try to post mine as soon as I have it finished. I am not a computer whiz...so it will look a little rustic compared to the CGI versions that I am seeing. Thanks for the input...Now get well!


----------

